# Cheat sheet for newbies....like me!



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Was just wondering if anyone has or could type up in one thread all the little cheats for the Kindle. (ex. Alt + G = ?)

For example, instead of sliding the switch to display the screensavers, I've read somewhere here another way by using Alt + something. A few times I've come across threads saying things like this and would find it very helpful if I could print out a cheat sheet. 

Thanks!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's a (currently) 25-cent book:


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh wow, I seriously didn't know it existed! Thanks NogDog!

And for the life of me I could not think of the word "shortcut"!!!!


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

That book has some great tips.  I found quite a few helpful things I didn't know.


----------

